# Spanish naturalization application process



## flaneurr (Apr 22, 2012)

My apologies if this question has already been discussed elsewhere. I was not able to find any topics on this subject.

I am reaching the end of my residency period in Spain and will be able to apply for citizenship. Unfortunately, I will also be heading abroad for two years to pursue a graduate degree in another country. Does anybody know how the process works in terms of having to actually be in Spain during the 1.5-2 year application process?

I understand that you have to be in Spain in the 10 consecutive years right before the application for naturalization, which I have done and so will be applying for citizenship right away before I go back to school. If I am not allowed to leave now for schooling during the 2 year processing period, I can't imagine having to restart the 10 year residency period after I come back! If necessary, I can fly back into Spain whenever necessary, but I have heard rumors (haven't been able to confirm or deny) that there are random home visits and interviews to check that you are actually a resident in Spain during the application process?!

Any input on this issue would be greatly appreciated! Thanks!

N.B. If anyone can recommend an immigration lawyer that would be able to help me do the application process while I am out of the country, that would be very helpful too!


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

flaneurr said:


> My apologies if this question has already been discussed elsewhere. I was not able to find any topics on this subject.
> 
> I am reaching the end of my residency period in Spain and will be able to apply for citizenship. Unfortunately, I will also be heading abroad for two years to pursue a graduate degree in another country. Does anybody know how the process works in terms of having to actually be in Spain during the 1.5-2 year application process?
> 
> ...


Requirements to obtain Spanish nationality — EuskoSare

Residencia - ¿Cómo se adquiere la nacionalidad española? - Ministerio de Justicia

I read somewhere that you are allowed 2 years out of Spain in 5 years for work purposes but don't remember whether that¡s during the 10 year period or after the application.
I'm sure there's someone on here who deals in this , along with other legal & financial matters, although for the life of me I can't remember his name.:confused2:


----------



## flaneurr (Apr 22, 2012)

gus-lopez said:


> I read somewhere that you are allowed 2 years out of Spain in 5 years for work purposes but don't remember whether that¡s during the 10 year period or after the application.
> I'm sure there's someone on here who deals in this , along with other legal & financial matters, although for the life of me I can't remember his name.:confused2:


Thanks for the info gus! If you happen to remember the solicitor's name or here of anybody else, please do let me know! I will have to look into this 2 years for work purposes exception.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Joppa????????


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Joppa????????


No , I'm sure he works for Advoco & seem to recall the avatar is a photo of him & his son (?).


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

gus-lopez said:


> No , I'm sure he works for Advoco & seem to recall the avatar is a photo of him & his son (?).


I can't think who that is :confused2:


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

xabiachica said:


> I can't think who that is :confused2:


Bakeja, or silmilar, but he doesn't come on any more


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Bakeja, or silmilar, but he doesn't come on any more


oh yes!! that would be a blast from the past, it must be at least 18 months since he was here!!


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Yes , that's who I was thinking of. Didn't realise that he hadn't been on for so long.


----------

